# Love Letters to D&D;  TO SLAY A DRAGON previews; and approaching the 2500th daily news post? PLUS CA



## EricNoah (May 28, 2013)

Congrats on nearing 2500!


----------



## Morrus (May 28, 2013)

EricNoah said:


> Congrats on nearing 2500!




I feel so old!  When I first met you, I was in my early 20s. Now look at me!


----------



## EricNoah (May 28, 2013)

In your mid-20s!


----------



## Mark CMG (May 29, 2013)

Congrats and thanks for the heads up about Pendragon!


----------



## Lindeloef (May 29, 2013)

oh man my wallet is crying regarding that Rulebook sale....


----------

